# What are the best Model car kits over the last 20 years?



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

I used to build model cars in the early 90's and then kids came along and well as many of you know- life got busy and just wasn't much time to build. 

I remember a few kits that were game changers like the Monogram 59 Cadillac and the 32 Ford from Revell. I left the hobby back in the late 90's.

What have I missed? What are the best Model Car kits on the market now?

What were the best kits over the last 15-20 years?

Thanks,
john


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess my question is what is your basis for best?

For me the best fun build was the Revell Acura Integra kit. Lot of different options and the kit went together with no problems. Now that it's out again I may grab another one.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've seen model car kits from Revell and AMT where the interior is no long a 'tub', but now has the sides as separate pieces. And that to me is an improvement over older model cars.


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Schumacher330 said:


> I guess my question is what is your basis for best?
> 
> For me the best fun build was the Revell Acura Integra kit. Lot of different options and the kit went together with no problems. Now that it's out again I may grab another one.


I built mostly Street Rods, Muscle Cars and Fifties but would get at least one of any car kit that was highly anticipated. I got mostly US kits from AMT,Revell and Monogram. One thing for sure the price of models has more than doubled since then.


----------



## leadfoot5 (Apr 3, 2014)

I think the best model in the last 20 years would be the revel 32 ford line of models..


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

This is a great question. Most great new kits in the last few years have been Revell, OK, also Moebius. Round 2 does only re-issues, I have all the old AMT, MPC etc kits already.

I have been building models non stop for over 50 years, but the best kits for me in the last 15-20 years have been the resin ones from mostly Modelhaus. 

I truly miss the days when AMT, MPC, Jo-Han, and others issued new kits each year. I guess I am showing my age, LOL.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

I guess the auto makers stopped giving away their technical drawings to AMT/MPC when they stopped ordering "Promo" models to give away at the dealerships.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> I've seen model car kits from Revell and AMT where the interior is no long a 'tub', but now has the sides as separate pieces. And that to me is an improvement over older model cars.


I agree, and can you imagine a 1/25 scale person trying to actually sit in one of those tub interiors? OMG, only if they had no legs.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Icediver said:


> I guess the auto makers stopped giving away their technical drawings to AMT/MPC when they stopped ordering "Promo" models to give away at the dealerships.


I never thought of that, but that does make sense. I also read that it costs about $250,000 now to make all new molds for a model kit! (I find that hard to believe though). 

This may be unrelated, but another on this thread mentioned the cost of new kits, yes WOW. I am old enough to remember when KMart sold the 1970 AMT Motor City Stockers series (Curbsides) for 68 cents, retail was $1.00. And, they were completely made in the USA. 

They are all made in China, now, so what's up with the high prices on kits?


----------



## Bullitt3980 (Nov 29, 2011)

The cost of plastic is a big contributor to the expense of a model kit and they maynot have made 32 Fords since 1932 but Ford protects their trademark buy charging license fees


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Bullitt3980 said:


> The cost of plastic is a big contributor to the expense of a model kit and they maynot have made 32 Fords since 1932 but Ford protects their trademark buy charging license fees


You're right about that, yes. It's interesting though that you can buy diecasts for half the price of plastic kits, and the makers of those also have to pay trademark fees to auto manufacturers. It seems so strange, especially since usually the cost of plastics is tied to the cost of petroleum, which is used to make plastic; and, petroleum prices are at very low prices now.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

When the price of oil goes up as it did several years ago the price of plastic went up, but like the price of sugar after it went sky high and later dropped way back down candy bars stayed at three and four times their earlier prices so did plastic models.

I like sports and racing cars. One of my favorite car kits is the 1/24th scale Tamiya Ferrari F40. This one.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Modlerbob said:


> When the price of oil goes up as it did several years ago the price of plastic went up, but like the price of sugar after it went sky high and later dropped way back down candy bars stayed at three and four times their earlier prices so did plastic models.
> 
> Awesome build there. I am currently building a Shell station. In the future, I hope to post some pics of my collections. I have over a thousand models now.


----------

